# Which CMDX-GB version to flash?



## metaphaze (Sep 21, 2011)

I made the jump to RevNumbers CMDX-GB prior to official nightlies including GB. I am currently on 09-02-2011 revision.

Am I to continue on RevNumbers releases, or should I be now switching over to the official nightlies?

Also RevNumbers states to reset CM7's settings. Is that if I want the MIUI battery icon? Or do I have to do this to flash his current build.

Also I saw a post around here that says battery information does not work on CM7 for GB. It works fine for me on RevNumbers release. Is this only apply to the official nightlies?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

metaphaze said:


> I made the jump to RevNumbers CMDX-GB prior to official nightlies including GB. I am currently on 09-02-2011 revision.
> 
> Am I to continue on RevNumbers releases, or should I be now switching over to the official nightlies?
> 
> ...


Right now the official nightlies are still on Froyo. So if you want to stay on GB, you should stick with Revs builds (latest is 9/19 iirc) until the officials move over.

And yes, resetting the CM7 settings was for people who wanted the MIUI style battery bar, and had installed over a previous build without a data wipe.

The battery info you saw was probably about 1% increments, as CM7GB currently only outputs in 10% increments.


----------

